# Pilsner Urquell



## shmick (25/1/06)

G'day all

I was lucky enough to get a few fresh 440ml cans of Pilsner Urquell direct from the brewery after my brothers recent trip O/S
What an amazing difference in flavour compared to whats normally sold at the local shops here. No overpowering skunkiness or sour tinges of wet cardboard - I would call it a different beer in a blind taste test.

It had a very light malty base with a fantastically clean Saaz flavour. Fairly bitter as expected but the hop aroma was something else like a freshly cooled wort after a stack of late hop additions awesome.

Went out the next day and bought a few bottles (cant get cans :angry: ) to compare and was sadly disappointed. Stale and skunky as usual

Considering the well known problems with green glass and flouro lights, youd think somebody would try to import cans. It would have to boost sales a fair bit.

It must be a lot easier to stick a label on a bottle when exporting to another country than printing and filling a bunch of different cans.
We a missing out on a fantastic beer.


----------



## doglet (25/1/06)

I was lucky enough to go to the Czech Republic last November and made sure I took a day trip to Plzen to do a brewery tour. The network of no longer used lagering underground tunnels is great. If you ever get a chance to see The Thirsty Traveler on Foxtel there is an episode where he goes to the brewery.

I spent 4 nights in the Czech Republic and I must have only drunk about 1/2 a litre of water as the Pilsner on tap was so tasty and cheap - about AUD$1.50 to $2 for 500mL at the pub and cheaper of course from the supermarket.....I can't believe I wasted valuable drinking space with the water!! :lol: 

Na zdrav!! ('cheers' or 'to your health' in Czech)
:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/1/06)

doglet said:


> Na zdrav!! ('cheers' or 'to your health' in Czech)
> :beer:
> [post="104533"][/post]​



Amen.  :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Gerard_M (25/1/06)

During my stay in Eastern Europe in 2000, I tried a few of their local beers. After a huge night on the Urquell I surfaced the next morning feeling a little ordinary. The corner shop sold Coca Cola, so I grabbed 2 Cokes and a crate of Urquell bottles (24x 500ml I think) The beer was cheaper than the Coke! :beerbang: 
When my Slovak mates came to Oz in 2002 they were not impressed at the price of beer :angry: 
Can not wait to head back there. Pilzen is great, but the spa towns on the way there are worth a look around too. If you have your golf clubs make sure you play Mariansky Lazny. It was built before the Communists took over, and is a good test of golf.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Asher (25/1/06)

> It must be a lot easier to stick a label on a bottle when exporting to another country than printing and filling a bunch of different cans.



You'd think the weight and volume savings of exporting cans would outweigh any labeling issues... But I think it has more to do with what looks good in a metro's hand at the latest fad pub... I love watcing people order bottles of imported superlager when there's LC's on tap!!!

Asher for now


----------



## tangent (25/1/06)

i love watching wankers show off their overpriced Crownie. "hey everyone, I'm a tool."

if anyone spot the PilsUrq cans in Oz please post where, because Shmick has me interested now.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (25/1/06)

> i love watching wankers show off their overpriced Crownie. "hey everyone, I'm a tool."



Especially in a Belgian Beer Cafe and when the chicks they are with are drinking Leffe! :lol: :blink:

Edit: to witness the above go to Epoque, great place but still has a CUB crowd.


----------



## Crazy (25/1/06)

am said:


> > i love watching wankers show off their overpriced Crownie. "hey everyone, I'm a tool."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep got to love five suits walking in and ordering stella while the one girl gets a Kriek. Sort of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Malnourished (25/1/06)

tangent said:


> if anyone spot the PilsUrq cans in Oz please post where, because Shmick has me interested now.
> [post="104571"][/post]​


Ask and ye shall receive:
http://www.needmorebeer.com/pilsner.htm

They're based in Beaumaris, believe it or not! And they've got 5L Budvar kegs for $25! I've never ordered from them, though.


----------



## bradmcm (25/1/06)

Malnourished said:


> tangent said:
> 
> 
> > if anyone spot the PilsUrq cans in Oz please post where, because Shmick has me interested now.
> ...



Though they are in Melbourne - the prices are in US Dollars and the product comes to you straight from Europe - 8 weeks on a boat.
I wonder if you would get slugged by Customs?

Because of the delivery method there is no guarantee of quality. A can of beer hand carried by shmick's brother is not the same as a crate of cans sitting in a container on Melbourne's docks at 43 degrees C.


----------



## tangent (25/1/06)

500ml cans :wub:


----------



## pbrosnan (25/1/06)

Did anyone check out the needmorestuff link. I'm down for a medieval crossbow and a toy washing machine ... damn credit cards ...


----------



## WillM (26/1/06)

Perhaps a chastity belt and a fail!

Need a lot more beer.


----------



## nonicman (26/1/06)

Save your money and make the pilgrimage to the Czech Republic and other parts of Europe. You wont regret it, you'll love it. :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/1/06)

The food's cheap too.  :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------

